# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  C'farë nuk shkon?

## Begby

Nje cift ne muaj mjalti po benin nje shetitje me varke ne liqen.  Burri voziste ndersa te shoqen duke soditur e ze gjumi.  Ajo shikon nje enderr te tmerrshme sikur te shoqin ia vrane piratet dhe ne deshperim e siper vdes ne gjume.  Kur afrohen afer bregut burri mundohet ta zgjoje por ishte e kote, ajo nuk jepte shenja jete.

Cfare nuk shkon ne kete histori?

----------


## Baptist

> Cfare nuk shkon ne kete histori?


Hahaha...
Pikerisht "historia" nuk shkon, - te tjerat jane ne rregull!

----------


## alda09

ca eshte kjo gjeegjeze???

----------


## [don_kishoti]

E ku ke pirata ne liqen re se na habite.

----------


## pseudo

nga e dinte burri se cfare enderrash po shikonte gruaja????  :sarkastik:  :sarkastik: 
Pastaj te vdesesh keshtu pa dhene as edhe nje lloj shenje para vdekjes eshte ca e pamundur.

----------


## Apollyon

> nga e dinte burri se cfare enderrash po shikonte gruaja???? 
> Pastaj te vdesesh keshtu pa dhene as edhe nje lloj shenje para vdekjes eshte ca e pamundur.


E paska shkruar Pseudo para meje!

Ku e di burri ca endrrash pa gruaja? Kjo nuk shkon!!

----------


## Tevelizori

> Nje cift ne muaj mjalti po benin nje shetitje me varke ne liqen.  Burri voziste ndersa te shoqen duke soditur e ze gjumi.  Ajo shikon nje enderr te tmerrshme sikur te shoqin ia vrane piratet dhe ne deshperim e siper vdes ne gjume.  Kur afrohen afer bregut burri mundohet ta zgjoje por ishte e kote, ajo nuk jepte shenja jete.
> 
> Cfare nuk shkon ne kete histori?


1.ishte motoskaf apo varke me rrema, e nese kjo e dyta, si vozitet kjo kur nuk ka timon?
2. gruaja e pa enderr qe vdiq apo vdiq pernjemend, se nese e ka pare endrren qe vdiq, gjithashtu ajo e ka pare enderr edhe qe i shoqi nuk po mund ta zgjoje nga vdekja/gjumi, dhe historia e realiteit/shetitjes mbi liqen do te vazhdonte pa ne si spektatore, gjersa na ke futur brenda enderres se saj?
3. enderra nuk shikohet gjersa i ke syte e mbyllur por perjetohet.
4. gjersa ende ishin ne muajin e mjaltit qa ka ajo qe vdes nga deshperimi kur ende eshte e re dhe ka burra sa duash, pastaj dhe pirate qe e ngopin aventura?
etj etj.

----------


## antina

:xx: 


> Nje cift ne muaj mjalti po benin nje shetitje me varke ne liqen.  Burri voziste ndersa te shoqen duke soditur e ze gjumi.  Ajo shikon nje enderr te tmerrshme sikur te shoqin ia vrane piratet dhe ne deshperim e siper vdes ne gjume.  Kur afrohen afer bregut burri mundohet ta zgjoje por ishte e kote, ajo nuk jepte shenja jete.
> 
> Cfare nuk shkon ne kete histori?


o Begby pije një aspirinë dhe bjer e flej... :xx:

----------


## Begby

> nga e dinte burri se cfare enderrash po shikonte gruaja????



Normalisht kjo eshte deri diku pergjigja

Asnjeri nuk e di se çfare endrre pa gruaja sepse ajo vdiq pa u zgjuar dhe nuk pati mundesi t'ia tregonte.

----------

